# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Grate me te bukura te botes..

## Brari

Lista e FHM:s  per 100 grate me sexi ne bote..


2008-04-24 10:19


1.    Megan Fox 
2.    Jessica Biel 
3.    Jessica Alba 
4.    Elisha Cuthbert 
5.    Scarlett Johansson 
6.    Emmanuelle Chriqui 
7.    Hilary Duff 
8.    Tricia Helfer 
9.    Blake Lively 
10.   Kate Beckinsale 
11.   Hayden Panettiere 
12.   Angelina Jolie 
13.   Eva Mendes 
14.   Rihanna 
15.   Erica Durance 
16.   Lindsay Lohan 
17.   Kim Kardashian 
18.   Cameron Diaz 
19.   Ali Larter 
20.   Beyoncé Knowles 
21.   Kaley Cuoco 
22.   Heidi Klum 
23.   Sienna Miller 
24.   Kristen Bell 
25.   Natalie Portman 
26.   Vanessa Hudgens 
27.   Selita Ebanks 
28.   Keira Knightley 
29.   Maria Sharapova 
30.   Rachel Bilson 
31.   Gisele Bundchen 
32.   Kate Bosworth 
33.   Halle Berry 
34.   Carmen Electra 
35.   Jessica Simpson 
36.   Adriana Lima 
37.   Evangeline Lilly 
38.   Katherine McPhee 
39.   Christina Aguilera 
40.   Cheryl Burke 
41.   Kristin Kreuk 
42.   Jennifer Aniston 
43.   Charlize Theron 
44.   Heidi Montag 
45.   Anna Faris 
46.   Shannon Elizabeth 
47.   Alessandra Ambrosio 
48.   Mayra Veronica 
49.   Katherine Heigl 
50.   Keeley Hazell 
51.   Anne Hathaway 
52.   Jenny McCarthy 
53.   Marisa Miller 
54.   Kate Hudson 
55.   Shakira 
56.   Tara Reid 
57.   Jennifer Love-Hewitt 
58.   Cassie Ventura 
59.   Eva Longoria Parker 
60.   Fergie 
61.   Ellen Page 
62.   Nicole Scherzinger 
63.   Grace Park 
64.   Stacy Kiebler 
65.   Katie Holmes 
66.   Leeann Tweeden 
67.   Liv Tyler 
68.   **** Byron 
69.   Christina Ricci 
70.   Mischa Barton 
71.   Amanda Beard 
72.   Elizabeth Banks 
73.   Carrie Underwood 
74.   Kelly Hu 
75.   Pam Anderson 
76.   Rachelle Leah 
77.   Paris Hilton 
78.   Karina Smirnoff 
79.   Christine Lakin 
80.   Audrina Patridge 
81.   Mila Kunis 
82.   Alyssa Milano 
83.   Jenna Fischer 
84.   Maria from WWE 
85.   Olivia Munn 
86.   Reese Witherspoon 
87.   Madonna 
88.   Shamron Moore 
89.   Rachel McAdams 
90.   Summer Glau 
91.   Ashley Collette 
92.   Maggie Gyllenhaal 
93.   Whitney Able 
94.   Olga Kurylenko 
95.   Lauren Conrad 
96.   Carmit Bachar 
97.   Amber Heard 
98.   The Olly Girls 
99.   Victoria Beckham 
100. Britney Spears



....


jini dakort ju me kte liste mo..

----------


## elsaa

Brari ke harru me fut emrin tim ne liste  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Apollyon

> 36. Adriana Lima


Ta kishin ven pak me lart kte, mire do kishte qene.

----------


## elsaa

> Ta kishin ven pak me lart kte, mire do kishte qene.


Edhe sipas renditjes se  alfabetit i takon  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Diesel Industry

aspak atendibel......ku eshte Monica Belluci?

----------


## Jack Watson

> Lista e FHM:s  per 100 grate me sexi ne bote..
> 
> 
> 
> 66.   Leeann Tweeden 
> 67.   Liv Tyler 
> 68.   **** Byron 
> 69.   Christina Ricci 
> 70.   Mischa Barton 
> 7


Pale çar emri do ket pas kjo Byron  :pa dhembe: 

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Apollyon

Duhet te kete pas emer seksual.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Duhet te kete pas emer seksual.



lol, tashi sa e pash në google, paska emrin e skerdit  :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Apollyon

> lol, tashi sa e pash në google, paska emrin e skerdit


Ahahahahahahaha ate po shifja.. 

ahahahaha

----------


## drague

> Ahahahahahahaha ate po shifja.. 
> 
> ahahahaha


llono a ka mundesi nai foto :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Apollyon

drague, shko ne google edhe kerko *"Skerdi" Byron*

Trupin e paska te bukur, ne surrat nuk me pelqen edhe shume.

----------


## Jack Watson

> llono a ka mundesi nai foto


t'kujt?  :me dylbi:  :me dylbi:

----------


## drague

> t'kujt?


te Elses,se possibille :Lulja3:

----------


## elsaa

> te Elses,se possibille


vas? ahhahahaha

----------


## Jack Watson

erdhe ti mi?  :perqeshje: 

sja kom dhon jo  :ngerdheshje: , s'du që t'i bjer njeriu ataku  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## elsaa

ja votoja e Byronit  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## elsaa

> erdhe ti mi? 
> 
> sja kom dhon jo , s'du që t'i bjer njeriu ataku


une ktu isha lol 
mos ja jep kujt  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Jack Watson

Nga ta dim që osht Byroni?  :ngerdheshje: 

Mundisisht naj foto ku ta ket emrin  :perqeshje: ...

p.s. pa merak lol, foton tate e kom nzemër, sja jap kujt...

----------


## drague

> erdhe ti mi? 
> 
> sja kom dhon jo , s'du që t'i bjer njeriu ataku


UN JAM PLAK PO QORR NUK JOM.dankeschon

----------


## elsaa

> UN JAM PLAK PO QORR NUK JOM.dankeschon


qe do te thote ?  :me dylbi: 
bitteschön  :shkelje syri:

----------

